# Fleshing my first cape....help!



## cast&blast (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm in the process of my first whitetail mount. I'm pretty sure I have all the fat and flesh scraped off of the cape but the more I scrape, the more of, what I think is sinew, comes up. Should I keep scraping this off too or am I good to go on with tanning?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

As long as you have all the meat and fat off you will be fine. Don't forget to turn the eyes, ears, lips, and nose. Get everything and you will have a good looking cape!!


----------



## cast&blast (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks. I did spend alot of time around the eyes, ears, lips, & nose. Which brings me to another question, should I remove the little spikes on the inside of the cheeks? Or does that stay with the cape?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Thats way to much! 

Think about where the lips come together when the mouth is closed..than add about 1/2'' amd trim. Thats all you're going to need when you tuck the skin into the form.


----------

